# Cycling new demasoni tank with API Quick Start (or similar)?



## 20-20 (Feb 24, 2015)

The last time I started up a Malawi tank was about 12 years ago. It was a 125 gallon hap and peacock tank. I initially stocked it all in one day with about 20 adult, using Bio-Spira. Worked very well, I did lose one fish, but out of 20 that was pretty good. What is the 'general concensus' about using products like this? I would like to do the same thing with my new demasoni tank.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

It's better to lose 0 fish than 1 fish.
There are a few articles on how to do a fishless cycle here. In my experience, quick start or other products containing nitrifying bacteria can cut the amount of time needed to achieve the fishless cycle by as much as half. Make sure your tank is completely cycled before you add the fish.


----------



## 20-20 (Feb 24, 2015)

I fully agree that it's better to lose no fish but I don't know that the loss of the one out of twenty fish was due to the bio-spira not living up to it's marketing. It very well could have been. That was twelve or so years ago, I didn't know if the products now had a reputation for doing what they claim to, and it was common to use them. I have no issue cycling the traditional way, I'd rather do that than lose even a small percentage of fish.


----------



## pcdiddy (Oct 8, 2016)

20-20 I've always had great success with Tetra Safestart.


----------



## 20-20 (Feb 24, 2015)

What size tanks, and how many/what types of fish, did you use the Safestart on? Any fish losses?


----------



## pcdiddy (Oct 8, 2016)

75 gallon tropical tank with upwards of 45-50 fish. Cycled in 7 days no amonia or nitrite spike. And a 150 gallon with 22 total fish african cichlid tank. Tank cycled in 10 days. No loses. each time I've put fish in, then within a hour or two pour the safestart in.


----------



## 20-20 (Feb 24, 2015)

pcdiddy, I found your thread on setting up your 150. It looks like in addition to the Safestart you were planning on seeding your tank with filter media from an established 75 gallon. Is that how you actually started the 150? And on your 75 gallon, did you seed that with media from another tank, or purely the Startsafe? I'm just trying to get as much info as I can before I decide which way to go.


----------



## pcdiddy (Oct 8, 2016)

20-20 I did take about 2 cups of sand from the 75 gallon to help with the cycling. Placed it in a filter media bag that came with the FX6 and placed in the bottom of tank.


----------



## 20-20 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks for the info, Kanorin and pcdiddy. I think I'll go the safe/quick route, and do a fishless cycle boosted by Safestart.


----------



## CeeJay (Aug 16, 2016)

I have used API it works great but I would also seed the tank from some other tank. I would not trust to many product and would never just put it in without changing a lot of water out in the first three weeks. I just set up 55 gallon and used the API product with the filter medium setting in my sump for a week without no problem. I'm also doing three water changes a week about 50% per time. I also wouldn't stock it up to the max level right at the start. Just me but any loss would be a shame.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm not sure there is a consensus. Some people think products like this are great, some think they're pure snake oil and others are in between.

Personally, I think they _can_ help, but only under certain conditions. Good cycled media and other tank products will always be the best source of bacteria.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

As long as you don't order fish until the cycle is complete and has been tested with ammonia...it can't hurt to try these products. Back when Dr. Tim's was owned by the inventor and sold refrigerated, it seemed many were happy with it. Since then too many mixed results for me...I'll stick with ammonia if I ever have to cycle again.


----------



## Pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 17, 2016)

Im in the same boat.. deciding how to start this aquarium. If you do go the safe start route, here is a good post about it to help ensure good results. In my line of work we use lots of different biologicals for best and disease control. It is not difficult to keep bacteria alive in a bottle on the shelf. I think the mixed results is likely user error... like adding prime then not waitinh 24 hours before adding the SS.

Here is the link. http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/aquar ... start.html


----------



## pcdiddy (Oct 8, 2016)

Pdxmonkeyboy said:


> Im in the same boat.. deciding how to start this aquarium. If you do go the safe start route, here is a good post about it to help ensure good results. In my line of work we use lots of different biologicals for best and disease control. It is not difficult to keep bacteria alive in a bottle on the shelf. I think the mixed results is likely user error... like adding prime then not waitinh 24 hours before adding the SS.
> 
> Here is the link. http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/aquar ... start.html


I couldn't agree more. The bacteria needs the ammonia to work. I read that article before I used it for the first time. Good Q & A.


----------



## Biciclid (Jan 27, 2016)

I tend to aggree with the more prudent on this post, use starter bacteria or even better media from an established filter ( as long as reasonably sure it is free from pathogens) to speed things up but wait for a proper fishless cycle with 3-4 ppm ammonia to be finished (and if possible continue with the ammonia a little longer) then big water change the day before the fish go in. I have avoided Demasoni myself because of their bad rep but I have often read that the best chance to avoid carnage is to get a large number (20+) all at once and so only a tank that is proven to process that ammount of ammonia can guarantee no unnecessary losses. Best to take your time first than have regrets later. Ciao


----------



## daviddj (Sep 30, 2016)

I am currently on day 13 of a fishless cycle using Seamchems stability. By day 7 the tank was processing 2ppm of ammonia in under 24 hours. I am currently waiting for nitrites to disappear and plan on adding my entire fish stock in one go, albeit as juveniles. I don't know how much of a difference the Stability has made as its years since I cycled a tank. I can post all test results tomorrow if its of interest to anyone.


----------



## Pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 17, 2016)

I would be interested for sure. I am impatiently waiting for my tank to cycle. I have put in stability as well, maybe i should just dump the whole bottle in.


----------



## daviddj (Sep 30, 2016)

Here you go, i's a 450L tank


----------

